# OHHHHHHHhhhhhMANNNNnnnnn.......Don'tTellMEEEEEeeee e......



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

WHAT???  :embara: :doh: say it ain't so!!!

*AND He didn't invite us to his birthday party?!!!*   :wink:

Probably one of those secret "Admin" party's where ALL kinds of "secret" things go on! :spy: :tape: :noidea: 

Darlin sounds like this is VERY belated and I apologize for missing your special day! :embara:

I hope it was as extra special as you are! :hug: 

And next year I get to give you twice the birthday spankings to make up for it! :wink:

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY Sticky!!!

<a href="http://graphicshunt.com/images/happy_birthday-7534.htm" target="_blank"><img src="http://images.paraorkut.com/img/pics/glitters/h/happy_birthday-7534.gif" border="0" alt="Happy Birthday" /></a><br><br> Click Here For <b><a href="http://www.graphicshunt.com/" target="_blank">Images</a></b> & <br /> <a href="http://graphicshunt.com/images/happy_birthday-7534.htm" target="_blank">Happy Birthday Pictures</a>

Hey Admin  the birthday pics won't show up in Field!! :noidea: :shade:

~~~


----------



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *How did I miss Sticky's Birthday!!??!!??!!
> 
> Sorrrrry it's soooooooo late Sweetie
> 
> ...


 SHE (pointing finger) started it!!!!!! :chortle:  

Anyone else want a HAPPY BIRTHDAY wish when it isn't your birthday? :chortle: Just line up.... we'll take care of you!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ms Lucky, Pierre, MO, Jersey Ray.....!! H3ll I'll just copy and paste EVERYONE who is online right now and wish them ALL a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! ccasion13:

:chortle: :wink:


~~~


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

REDHDCHARM said:


> SHE (pointing finger) started it!!!!!! :chortle:
> 
> Anyone else want a HAPPY BIRTHDAY wish when it isn't your birthday? :chortle: Just line up.... we'll take care of you!!
> 
> ...



*HEYYYYYyy...HEYYYYYY....HEYYYYYYYY YYYYYYY.....I said BELATED.....didn't say how BELATED!!!!!! ........*


.


----------



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *HEYYYYYyy...HEYYYYYY....HEYYYYYYYY YYYYYYY.....I said BELATED.....didn't say how BELATED!!!!!! ........*
> 
> 
> .


:chortle: VERY Belated!!!  :wink:

His is 03-01- year :tape: 

This is your birthday wish for this coming up year Sticky! :chortle: 
Just to be on the safe side!! :lol: 



~~~


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

REDHDCHARM said:


> SHE (pointing finger) started it!!!!!! :chortle:
> 
> Anyone else want a HAPPY BIRTHDAY wish when it isn't your birthday? :chortle: Just line up.... we'll take care of you!!
> 
> ...





REDHDCHARM said:


> :chortle: VERY Belated!!!  :wink:
> 
> His is 03-01- year :tape:
> 
> ...



*.....She's making up that date folks.....cause he doesn't show one in his profile.......*

.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

and I ain't tellin.. 

But thank you Lucky, we'll celebrate the whole dang table/s in Lanscaster this time around, just to be sure we don't miss anyone..


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Well good news to all you birthday people these week I was able to pull of a leveage purchase of walkers and wheelchairs and segways

Happy birthy day Mr Sticky Man


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Happy B Day Sticky!!!:ccasion16: Might even have to have one for y:cocktail:a


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *.....She's making up that date folks.....cause he doesn't show one in his profile.......*
> 
> .


Wonder which is worse - not listing a birthday or listing an incorrect date such as a certain "Mac" guy?

Anyway Sticky, Happy Birthday - and remember, you can only have 1 per year.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wonder which is worse - not listing a birthday or *listing an incorrect date such as a certain "Mac" guy?*
> Anyway Sticky, Happy Birthday - and remember, you can only have 1 per year.



*Welll we all know PRAG why some females lie about their birthdate but........a man????

Things that make you go........... ""HUMMMMM??????""*

.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wonder which is worse - not listing a birthday or listing an incorrect date such as a certain "Mac" guy?
> 
> Anyway Sticky, Happy Birthday - and remember, you can only have 1 per year.


hehehehe...some of us are so AGELESS that no date or a fake date are what we do

Happy 'nodate' Bday Good Buddy:darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> hehehehe...some of us are so AGELESS that no date or a fake date are what we do
> 
> Happy 'nodate' Bday Good Buddy:darkbeer:



*YEP....Kinda like that Sphinx out there in the desert...... *

.


----------



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *.....She's making up that date folks.....cause he doesn't show one in his profile.......*
> 
> .


Yeah but I know what it is. :nod:  
I had to go look it up in my "secret notes" I have on everyone :spy: ... after this "belated" birthday scare! :chortle: :wink:



IGluIt4U said:


> *and I ain't tellin*..
> 
> But thank you Lucky, we'll celebrate the whole dang table/s in Lanscaster this time around, just to be sure we don't miss anyone..


Too late.... I told.  :wink: Ya know you can't pull the wool over my eyes! :chortle: :wink:



Macaholic said:


> hehehehe...some of us are so AGELESS that no date or a fake date are what we do
> 
> Happy 'nodate' Bday Good Buddy:darkbeer:


:lol: Well they do call him "The Ancient One" in his bar!  :wink:


~~~


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Don't know how I missed this.....;doh:

Happy Birthday Buddy :darkbeer:


and TheShooter made me do it:chortle:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Don't know how I missed this.....;doh:
> 
> Happy Birthday Buddy :darkbeer:
> 
> ...




He looks so dissapointed!!!!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Don't know how I missed this.....;doh:
> 
> Happy Birthday Buddy :darkbeer:
> 
> ...


 That was a fun day of shooting, a shame this pic will always remind me of it.. :chortle: :brick:


----------

